
A Tale of Two Sisters - bkanber
https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201511/tale-two-sisters
======
bkanber
I love this article. Not only is the story of a champion gymnast born without
legs fascinating, but the fact that the protagonist happens to be gold
medalist Dominique Moceanu's really adds an extra dimension. Then, you're hit
with some really great context regarding twin studies in psychology.

